
Arduino-compatible open-source 32-bit microcontroller - ekroa
http://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1330445
======
C4rU
We have seen a lot of arduino compatible devices just being compatible in
hardware pinout. How will mARS be arduino compatible? Also, what is the
scholar level of your target group?

~~~
lerugue
This was one of the other question that came to me while reading the article.
It says that it will be arduino compatible, and that it can replace ARM M0, or
at least that's the idea. Do you think that's possible?. I mean, for that to
happen you need the big players in the industry interested in this proyect,
but it seems to be an educational microcontroller.

------
rotode
The description of hardware peripherals will be open?

~~~
ekroa
Programming examples, registers documentation and Schematics will be provided.
Remember the old National Semiconductor Databooks? We would release the
complete design data, so users will be able to propose different ideas with
the integrated HW.

------
d_reyes
Is there any dev board available?

~~~
ekroa
Not yet, working on first prototypes.
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrZDrWEWcAAueij.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CrZDrWEWcAAueij.jpg)

------
LuisRueda
How come arduino-compatible?

~~~
ekroa
As the current ARM microcontrollers (Atmel SAMD11-21), we will load a
bootloader that will allow connection/translation to Arduino software.

------
lerugue
Documentation will be free?

~~~
lerugue
Where can I find it?

~~~
ekroa
We are working on it. Please tune at
[https://twitter.com/onchipUIS](https://twitter.com/onchipUIS)

------
AndersonAgudelo
How many GPIO ports?

~~~
hgomezuis
Eight GPIOs up to 80mA of current capability.

